# Walk behind curb broom



## snowinjoe

I'm looking for a walkbehind curb broom. It has to be able to get the dirt at least 1ft. away from the curb. Also looking for a 8ft pto drive sweeper.


----------



## JRSlawn

you can get a nice walk behind unit for doing curb lines. Sweepster makes a good broom and there are always some listed on ebay. These one on there now for 300.00


----------



## HIGHWAYMAN

the sweepster that we have is to light. alot of guys use the sweepster but they bounce. the guys like the gravely with sweeper on it. it may be more money though.


----------



## Mark F

Stilh makes a power broom attachment for thier biggest weed wacker head. It works real good for me. plus breaks down to take up less space. They make two types of heads, a rubber paddle wheel head or a bristle head. I prefer the paddle wheel. It also works great on sweeping off grass with out hurting it at all. They run about $500. They sweep away or to ya just by flipping it over. Which makes it easy to do corners. Check'm out Try demo, or rent one. I think you'll be impressed how versatile they are.


----------



## Dwan

I still think the STIHL w/paddle wheel would work great on my canoe.


----------



## RidgeCon

It has been mentioned in the past but check with equipment rental places now because they are getting that stuff geared up and ready to go and they may have some good gear to get rid of. I have bought a number of walk behind units from these types of businesses and have not had any major probs with them. I get them for good prices therfore I can afford to put a little work into them.


----------

